# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  θερμανση

## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

το καινουργιο συστημα με κατι που ειναι σαν ταχυθερμοσυφονας και συνδεεται στο κυκλωμα του καλοριφερ για αυτονομο το ξερει καποιος

----------


## vasilimertzani

εννοεις για θερμανση οικιας ή για ζεστο νερο χρησης?
αν ειναι για θερμανση τοτε θα λες για ηλεκτρικο λεβητα.

----------

giorgoss (05-12-12)

----------


## DIATHERM

Mαλλον τον ηλεκτρικο λεβητα εννοεις....που ειναι compact αυτος δουλευει με αντιστασεις η οποιες ειναι μεσα σε ενα μποιλερακι.

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Mαλλον τον ηλεκτρικο λεβητα εννοεις....που ειναι compact αυτος δουλευει με αντιστασεις η οποιες ειναι μεσα σε ενα μποιλερακι.


δεν τον πολυβλεπω να ενδιαφερεται.

Προτεινε μου την ιδανικη λυση.
διαμερισμα.
θερμανση με λεβητα-σωματα   καταργημενος
ποιο ειναι πιο συμφερον;
 3αιρκοντισιον? σαλονι (40τμ 18000) 2 υπνοδωματια απο 9000. 
 multi  περιπου στα ιδια;(μαλλον με καποια  εσωτερικα δαπεδου, υποψη οτι καλοκαιρι δουλευει και 1 μονο του)
χειμωνα ολα μαζι και το βραδυ τα δυο των δωματιων.
2.αντλια θερμοτητας με συνδεση στα υπαρχων  πανελ.κατα η ψυξη που θα θελω και κλιματιστικα.
3.μου ειπαν για καναλατο με εξωτερικη compact μοναδα εισοδο -εξοδο σε καθε δωματιο με ξεχωριστη ρυθμιση θερμοκρασιας free cooling και εξαερισμος.ολα αυτα χωρις ψευδοροφη!!!! εψαξα στο ιντερνετ δεν βρηκα κατι..
4.αφου εχω τζακι να το κανω ενεργειακο(προτιμω  pellet) ειτε σαν καλοριφερ ειτε με αεραγωγο (προτιμω αεραγωγο).το 4 το γραφω για μια συγκριση σε θεμα κοστους.
ακουω προτασεις.

----------


## DIATHERM

1ον. για αντλια θερμοτητας το αποκλειουμε ετσι... αρκετα τσουχτερο το κοστος αγορας της.(αλλα καμια συγκριση σε θεμα καταναλωσης!!OIKONOMIKH MEXΡΙ ΑΗΔΙΑΣ) και μετα δεν εχεις ενδοδαπεδια θερμανση  για να την χρησιμοποιησεις για δροσισμο... εκτος και αν αντικαταστησεις μερικα σωματα με fan coil και παλυ λιγακι δυσκολο εαν ειναι εξωτερικες οι γραμμες...
2ον.Τα κλιματιστικα εαν δεν ειναι inverter μην κανεις κινηση να βαλεις θα φας πολλα λεφτα σε ρευμα..
3ον. Εαν σκεφτεσαι για ηλεκτρικο λεβητα θα πρεπει να εχεις ωπος διποτε νυχτερινο ρευμα αλιως θα εχεις υψηλες καταναλωσεις και μπορει να σου αλλαξει και κλιμακα η ΔΕΗ, εκτος και εαν ειναι λιγα τα σωματα που εχεις και εκει το βλεπεις λιγο το θεμα..
4ον. Τα καναλατα ειναι μια πολυ καλη λυση εαν ειναι και multi inverter ακομα καλυτερα... αλλα θα εχεις λιγο θεμα με τους αεραγωγους προσαγωγη-εξαγωγη, απο θεμα αισθητικης χωρου (σου μιλησαν για fujitsu καναλατα...?) και σαν κοστος ειναι καπως
5ον. καλυτερα να ασχοληθεις με το τζακι γιατι ετσι ωπος εχουμε φτασει η τιμη της κιλοβατορας θα φτασει την τιμη του πετρελαιου... τωρα η τζεπι του καθενος κανονιζει.... εαν κανεις το τζακι ενεργειακο και καιες πελετ  ειναι οτι καλυτερο.. το πελετ ειναι φθηνο μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## vasilimertzani

η αντλια θερμοτητας αερος -νερου  σε σχεση με αιρκοντισιον (αντιστοιχη ισχυς inverter α ποιοτητας) καιει πιο λιγο;;;;;
σε αυτη εχω ενα ενδειασμο οπως ειπες και εσυ στον δροσισμο και στην επιτακτικη αναγκη επιλογης μιας συγκεκριμενης για high temp. συστημα ή την αντικατασταση σωματων και σωληνων (βλ. μονοσωληνιο 1/2'')
τα καναλατα (vrv μου ειχαν πει αν θυμαμαι)  ειναι σε κοστος σαν αντλια,εε;  νομιζα οτι θα βγαινει πολυ φτηνοτερο αποτελεσμα.
φτηνοτερη λυση μου φαινεται το πελετ τελικα.

----------


## DIATHERM

Nα ξερεις πως οι φθηνοτερες inverter αλντλιες θερμοτητας ξεκινανε απο 4,500-5000 ( ενδεικτικο ειναι το ποσο) και φτανουν και τα 7-8 χιλιαρικα οπου εκει πας σε daikin ειναι λιγακι τρελο το ποσο.. επισεις μεσα στο κοστος πρεπει να σμπεριλαβεις και τα fan coil + σωληνες  εξαρτηματα κτλπ (σαφος για αντλια αερος -νερου μιλαμε)
τα καναλατα ειναι λιγο ποιο φθηνα σε κοστος απο την αντλια απλως προσθεσε και του αεραγωγους εξαρτηματα και και και.... ειναι ενα υπολογισιμο ποσο...
το πελετ ειναι το οικονομικοτερο μεχρι στιγμης... ενα μπορεις να φτιαξεις το τζακι σου και να το κανεις ενεργειακο θα σωθεις...

----------


## νεκταριοος

συγνωμη εχω ενα παλιο συστημα κεντρικης θερμανσης μηπως μπωρει να μου πει καπιος που μπορω να βρω μανυαλ για καυστηρα  ? ειναι ο intercal γερμανικος μοντελο  L1  χρονολογια 1977   ο παλιος ο πορτοκαλις  πχ https://www.car.gr/xyma/view/34166094-levitas-thermis https://www.car.gr/xyma/view/34715495-levitas-petrela

----------

